# Sicher von A nach B :)



## Kyon (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen ^^

Ich fahre anscheinend so schlimm Fahrrad, dass die nach wenigen Wochen schrottreif sind.
Mein letztes Fahrrad war ein "City-Bike", welches meinen Kurztrip über den Stoppelacker nicht überlebte. Platten, Reifen komplett verbogen. Auch habe ich die Angewohnheit Bordstein hoch und runterzubrettern. Ein Mountinbike ist auch schon hinüber

Dann habe ich gesehen, wie stabil doch BMX Räder sein können. Leute, die durch die Luft fliegen und die Räder überleben es. Für mich was ganz neues.

Ich bin ehrlichgesagt nicht an Tricksmachen interessiert. Ich möchte flink von A nach B, ohne mit einen 8er nach Hause zu kommen. Toll finde ich auch die Größe des BMX. Also eher dass es so schön klein ist.

Ich wohne in einen kleinen Dorf, dessen Highlight der Supermarkt, die Bank und meine beste Freundin ist. Zu Fuß wirds auf Dauer anstrengend und nervig.
Drum wüsste ich gerne ob sich ein BMX Rad auch einigermaßen normal fahren lässt. Gang ist mir nicht wichtig. Hab bei diesen Shimano Kram nie durchgeblickt.
Und aus reine Neugier. Diese Pegs-Stangen an der Seite: Könnt ich jemanden mitnehmen damit? Also sie stellt sich drauf, hält sich an meine Schultern fest und fahren langsam los? *g*

Und muss es ein bestimmtes sein? 
Freestyle oder Flatland...

Ich möchte nicht mehr als 200,- dafür ausgeben.

zzt ist ein KHE bmx auf Titus im Angebot für 199,-
Es wird als Freestyle angeboten, bin mir aber fast sicher, dass es eins für Flatland ist.

http://www.titus.de/item,850023,KHE...iantTreeNodeID=278166&SelectSmallestVariant=1

Rein Optisch bin ich jedoch dem FELT 2009 Mystic BMX verfallen :'<

Danke Euch!


----------



## kon (4. Dezember 2008)

Ein bmx rad um von a nach b zu kommen??? Das hab ich noch nie gehört. Du scheinst noch nie auf nem 20zöller längere strecken gefahren zu sein. Bequem ist was anderes.
-
vielleicht solltest du einfach mal an deiner fahrtechnik feilen. Millionen von radfahrern kommen täglich von a nach b ohne das ihnen das rad auseinander fällt!
-
ein praktischer tipp, es gibt laufräder für tandems, welche 48 speichen haben. Wenn die dir auch kaputtgehen, dann machst du irgendwas komplett falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (4. Dezember 2008)

Lern einfach mal richtig Fahrrad fahren! Und dann kaufst Dir nen gutes MTB fÃ¼r 500-700 â¬ und fertig aus.


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Dezember 2008)

Perfekt fÃ¼r deinen Einsatzzweck: Ein Singlespeed MTB auf Basis eines alten Stahlrahmens mit stabilen LaufrÃ¤dern und fetten Slicks (Schwalbe Big Apple etc.).

Das lÃ¤sst sich mit 200â¬ machen, aber ich schÃ¤tze mal du kannst selbst nicht schrauben, oder?


----------



## Caracal (4. Dezember 2008)

Kyon schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich möchte nicht mehr als 200,- dafür ausgeben.
> 
> ...



Das Rad ist zur reinen Fortbewegung noch schlechter geeignet als eine ähnlich, z.B. mit zwei Bremsen, ausgestattete billigst-Streetmaschine, da von der Geometrie her auf Wendigkeit und Handhabung auf einer relativ begrenzten Fläche ausgelegt. D.h. das Ding ist ziemlich kurz und vermutlich (ich kenne nicht alle Geometriedaten) auch von den Winkeln her denkbar ungeeignet. Und die Bremsen taugen mit Sicherheit in Kombination mit den schwarzen Felgen, wie bei der Karre die ich hier noch stehen habe, fast gar nichts.

Würde auch sagen: kauf dir ein älteres MTB, mach die Schaltung ab und lern hüpfen.


----------



## Kyon (4. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für die vielen und vorallem schnellen Antworten. 
Ich werd mal in den Fahrrad Laden in meiner Nähre reinschauen um etwas passendes zu finden.

Danke Euch!


----------



## heup (6. Dezember 2008)

bau dir doch fÃ¼r 1000â¬ eins auf, dann kommst du von A nach B  
fahr lieber mit'm taxi, mit einem bus oder der bahn...oder zu fuÃ


(schwachsinn......)


----------

